# Songs You Wish Had Never Been Written



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2007)

What song do you absolutely HATE???

I know one of Sandie's nominees would be this one by Brad Paisley - "Checking for Ticks"....



> *Checking For Ticks*
> 
> Every time you take a sip
> In this smoky atmosphere
> ...


----------



## Esme (Jul 13, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> What song do you absolutely HATE???
> 
> I know one of Sandie's nominees would be this one by Brad Paisley - "Checking for Ticks"....



That is the most assinine song I've ever heard. It almost made me drive off the road in shock at its stupidity. How, how, HOW does a song like that get recorded? Isn't it someone's job to say, "hey, you know what? That's a really lame song... maybe you shouldn't record that."


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2007)

Good grief. It's _suppose_d to be tongue-in-cheek, you yahoos.


----------



## Esme (Jul 13, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Good grief. It's _suppose_d to be tongue-in-cheek, you yahoos.



I understand that. Still hate it. Sorry


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2007)

Esme said:


> I understand that. Still hate it. Sorry



No, no, no, I was just poking at you, nothing to apologize for. I still lurve you, silly girl.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Billy Ray Cyrus

Achy Breaky Heart 


You can tell the world you never was my girl
You can burn my clothes when I'm gone
Or you can tell your friends just what a fool I've been
And laugh and joke about me on the phone

You can tell my arms to go back onto the phone
You can tell my feet to hit the floor
Or you can tell my lilps to tell my fingertips
They won't be reaching out for you no more

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

You can tell your ma I moved to Arkansas
Or you can tell your dog to bite my leg
Or tell your brother Cliff who's fist can tell my lips
He never really liked me anyway

Oh tell your Aunt Louise, tell anything you please
Myself already knows that I'm okay
Oh you can tell my eyes to watch out for my mind
It might be walking out on me today

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo




I hate this man...... and his shitty mullet


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 13, 2007)

I know that many will probably disagree with me, but any song sung by Elton John. I dunno why, I just really really dislike his songs.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> What song do you absolutely HATE???
> 
> I know one of Sandie's nominees would be this one by Brad Paisley - "Checking for Ticks"....



I never heard it, but it sounds like it'd be a great song. I'd like to hear a whole tick opera.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

"The Macarena" and "Hollaback Girl" come to mind.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 13, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas
"My Humps"

What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside your trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump,
My hump, my hump, my hump, my lovely little lumps (Check it out)

I drive these brothers crazy,
I do it on the daily,
They treat me really nicely,
They buy me all these ices.
Dolce & Gabbana,
Fendi and NaDonna
Karan, they be sharin'
All their money got me wearin' fly
Brother I ain't askin,
They say they love my ass n,
Seven Jeans, True Religion's,
I say no, but they keep givin'
So I keep on takin'
And no I ain't taken
We can keep on datin'
I keep on demonstrating.

My love (love), my love, my love, my love (love)
You love my lady lumps (love),
My hump, my hump, my hump (love),
My humps they got you,

She's got me spending.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spending time on me.
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me

What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
What you gon' do with all that ass?
All that ass inside them jeans?
I'm a make, make, make, make you scream
Make you scream, make you scream.
Cos of my hump (ha), my hump, my hump, my hump (what).
My hump, my hump, my hump (ha), my lovely lady lumps (Check it out)

I met a girl down at the disco.
She said hey, hey, hey yea let's go.
I could be your baby, you can be my honey
Let's spend time not money.
I mix your milk wit my cocoa puff,
Milky, milky cocoa,
Mix your milk with my cocoa puff, milky, milky riiiiiiight.

They say I'm really sexy,
The boys they wanna sex me.
They always standing next to me,
Always dancing next to me,
Tryin' a feel my hump, hump.
Lookin' at my lump, lump.
You can look but you can't touch it,
If you touch it I'ma start some drama,
You don't want no drama,
No, no drama, no, no, no, no drama
So don't pull on my hand boy,
You ain't my man, boy,
I'm just tryn'a dance boy,
And move my hump.

My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump,
My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump.
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
In the back and in the front (lumps)
My lovin' got you,

She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spending time on me.
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me.

What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
What you gon' do with all that ass?
All that ass inside them jeans?
I'ma make, make, make, make you scream
Make you scream, make you scream.
What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get you drunk,
Get you love drunk off this hump.
What you gon' do wit all that breast?
All that breast inside that shirt?
I'ma make, make, make, make you work
Make you work, work, make you work.

(A-ha, a-ha, a-ha, a-ha) [x4]

She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spendin' time on me
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me.

[Will.i.am]
So real [x17]


----------



## Zoom (Jul 13, 2007)

"The Peking King and the New York Queen"
by the Doors

Well I heard a story, you can judge it's worth
About the sun and the moon the time they came down to earth
They pass in the heavens each day up above
Time after time they soon became old
They could not touch, they could not kiss
They had no flesh, no earthly bliss
So they made a scheme, they made a plan
They would come down to earth as a woman and a man
And took human forms to live out a dream
The most beautiful people that I've ever seen
They were the Peking king and the New York queen
I said the Peking king and the New York queen

As fate would have it it was a toss of a dice
They went to opposite ends of this world with our lives
Opposite eyes, opposite minds
Such things matter in these troubled times

We read a book from right to reft
You read a book from the left to the right!
We see a rabbit in the moon
When you look at the moon, It's a man on the moon
Raw fish is very tasty, thank you
Eating raw fish is disgusting
Buddah is the only way
Jesus is the fun way
Communism!
Democracy!
East is red
Better dead than red!

Peking in the east, New York in the west
Each say that they are the best
About the sun and the moon and their earthly quest
Knew without a doubt that it was all the best
They said what does it matter how you read a book
It's all the same no matter how it looks

Well the only thing important to the Peking king
Was feeding in the arms of his New York queen
Thousands of miles, they were so far apart
How to get together, where to start
On the California zipper and the Shanghai express
He headed to Hong Kong, she headed out west

No passports, no visas, no government quotas
No red tape no red guard could stop the dream of the Peking king and the New York Queen
I said the Peking king and the New York queen
So the found a little lot in the field of dreams
It was a perfect little place to live our dream
East is east, west is west
'Cause you're invited to the wedding to share a dream
Of the Peking king and the New York queen
Peking king and the New York queen

You're invited to the wedding and to share in a dream
You're invited to the wedding and to share in a dream
Of the Peking king and his New York queen
You're invited to the wedding and to share in a dream
You're invited to the wedding and to share in a dream
Of the sun and the moon
Peking king and New York queen


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 13, 2007)

Semi-charmed Kind of Life.

blech.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

I think Barb is definitely on the right track here....

Fergalicious 

[Will I Am]
Listen up ya'll, Cuz this is it
The beat that I'm bangin' is de-li-cious

[Fergie]
Fergalicious definition make them boys go loco
They want my treasure so they get their pleasures from my photo
You could see you, you can't squeeze me
I ain't easy, I ain't sleazy
I got reasons why I tease 'em
Boys just come and go like seasons

[Hook]
Fergalicious (Fergalicious)
But I ain't promiscuous
And if you was suspicious
All that shit is fictitious
I blow kisses (mmmwwahhh)
That puts them boys on rock, rock
And they be lining down the block just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno)

[Chorus]
So delicious (It's hot, hot)
So delicious (I put them boys on rock, rock)
So delicious (they wanna slice of what I got)
Fergalicious (t-t-t-t-t-tasty, tasty)

[Verse 2]
Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def-, Fergalicious def- [def fading echo]
Fergalicious definition make them boys go crazy
They always claim they know me
Comin' to me call me Stacy (Hey Stacy)
I'm the F to the E, R, G the I the E
And can't no other lady put it down like me

[Hook]
I'm Fergalicious (so delicious)
My body stay vicious
I be up in the gym just working on my fitness
He's my witness (oooh wee)
I put yo' boy on rock rock
And he be lining down the block just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno)

[Chorus]
So delicious (It's hot, hot)
So delicious (I put them boys on rock, rock)
So delicious (they wanna slice of what I got)
Fergalicious (hold hold hold hold hold up, check it out)

[Vamp]
Baby, baby, baby
If you really want me
Honey get some patience
Maybe then you'll get a taste
[ Fergalicious lyrics found on http://www.completealbumlyrics.com ]
I'll be tasty, tasty, I'll be laced with lacey
It's so tasty, tasty, It'll make you crazy

[Will I Am]
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the, hit it Fergie

[Fergie]
***

All the time I turn around always brotha's gather round always looking at me up and down looking at my
(uuhh)
I just wanna say it now I ain't tryin to round up drama little mama I don't wanna take your man
And I know I'm comin off just a little bit conceited and I keep on repeating how the boys wanna eat it
But I'm tryin' to tell, that I can't be treated like clientele
Cuz' they say she

[Hook]
Delicious (So delicious)
But I ain't promiscuous
And if you was suspicious
All that shit is fictitious
I blow kisses (mmmwwahhh)
That puts them boys on rock, rock
And they be lining down the block just to watch what I got (got, got, got)
Four, tres, two, uno
My body stay vicious
I be up in the gym just working on my fitness
He's my witness (oooh wee)
I put yo' boy on rock rock
And he be lining down the block just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno)

[Chorus]
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
I'm Fergalicious, t-t-t-t-t tasty, tasty

It's so delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye)
I'm Fergalicious, t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t (aye, aye, aye, aye)

[Will I Am]
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the S T E Y girl you tasty
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the, to the (four, tres, two, uno)
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S to the
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the (four, tres, two, uno)

T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the, four, tres, two, uno
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S to the
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the, to the, to the.....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 13, 2007)

Fish Heads. I still can't believe that got so much air play on Dr. Demento.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fish Heads. I still can't believe that got so much air play on Dr. Demento.




Oh no no no- we must have fish heads........


I LOVE THAT SONG




@!!!!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the Fish Heads song. too. Here's my nomination:

In my daughter's eyes, I am a hero.
I am strong an' wise,
And I know no fear.
But the truth is plain to see:
She was sent to rescue me,
I see who I wanna be, in my daughter's eyes.

In my daughter's eyes, everyone is equal,
Darkness turns to light,
And the world is at peace.
This miracle God gave to me,
Gives me strength when I am weak.
I find reason to believe, in my daughter's eyes.

An' when she wraps her hand around my finger,
Oh, it puts a smile in my heart.
Everything becomes a little clearer.
I realise what life is all about.
It's hangin' on when your heart has had enough;
It's givin' more when you feel like givin' up.
I've seen the light: it's in my daughter's eyes. 

In my daughter's eyes, I can see the future.
A reflection of who I am,
An' what will be.
An' though she'll grow an', some day, leave:
Maybe raise a family,
When I'm gone, I hope you'll see,
How happy she made me,
For I'll be there, in my daughter's eyes.


It makes me want to cut out her daughter's eyes with an ice cream scoop and leave them on her pillow, so she finds them in the morning, at which point that "sirrah sirrah" song will play ominously from a hidden music box.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 13, 2007)

Unchained Melody. It is so...friggin'..._draggy_ that only a zombie could dance to it, but every dance band in creation _has_ to play it for the guys who want to rock back and forth in place while they grope their girlfriends.
Not to forget the undying lyrics: Oh, my loooove, my darling, I've hungered fro your touch a looooong, lonely time. Time goes by so slooooowly (just like this song), but time can do so much. Are yooooou still miiiiine? I neeed your love, I neeeed your love, godspeeeed your looooove toooooo meeee. 

Blech.


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

How You Remind Me by Nickleback. The song that single-handedly ruined an entire band, genre and radio for me.

Band - Loved "The State." Really good album. Silver Side Up was more of the same. Catchy, but fun. Until I heard the song approximately 650 times over the course of a single summer. Haven't bought anything from 'em since.

Genre - "Radio" rock. I'm no snob: If it's catchy, I'll listen to it. Now I don't even turn the fuckin' thing on for fear that I'll be exposed to another godawful Nickleback single.

Radio - I punched the fucking radio. My hand survived. The radio did not.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

Anything by Bush.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 13, 2007)

Arms Wide Open by Creed, that song goes right through me, the guy singing it sounds like he's on the toilet straining to go.....I turn it off immediately if it comes on.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 13, 2007)

The Final Countdown by Europe. As a metalhead in the 80's I *HATED* that fucking song, and band. Now I get to hear it the last few minutes of every frigging football game! I'd rather have a rectal exam by Edward Scissorhands that hear that song...NO LIE!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, and anything by Winger.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 13, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> Arms Wide Open by Creed, that song goes right through me, the guy singing it sounds like he's on the toilet straining to go.....I turn it off immediately if it comes on.



Ugh, I hate that song too. 



This one is driving me crazy right now. 

Sean Kingston
Beautiful Girls
JR! Sean Kingston!

Chorus:
You're way too beautiful girl
That's why it'll never work
You'll have me suicidal, suicidal
When you say it's over
Damn all these beautiful girls
They only wanna do your dirt
They'll have you suicidal, suicidal
When they say it's over

Verse 1:
See it started at the park
Used to chill at the dark
Oh when you took my heart
That's when we fell apart
Coz we both thought
That love lasts forever (lasts forever)
They say we're too young
To get ourselves sprung
Oh we didn't care
We made it very clear
And they also said
That we couldn't last together (last together)

Refrain:
See it's very define, girl
One of a kind
But you mush up my mind
You walk to get declined
Oh Lord...
My baby is driving me crazy

(Repeat Chorus)

Verse 2:
It was back in '99
Watchin' movies all the time
Oh when I went away 
For doin' my first crime
And I never thought 
That we was gonna see each other (see each other)
And then I came out
Mami moved me down South
Oh I'm with my girl
Who I thought was my world
It came out to be
That she wasn't the girl for me (girl for me)

(Repeat Refrain and Chorus)

Verse 3:
Now we're fussin'
And now we're fightin'
Please tell me why
I'm feelin' slightin'
And I don't know
How to make it better (make it better)
You're datin' other guys
You're tellin' me lies
Oh I can't believe
What I'm seein' with my eyes
I'm losin' my mind
And I don't think it's clever (think it's clever)

You're way too beautiful girl
That's why it'll never work
You'll have me suicidal, suicidal, suicidal...


I can not stand this guys voice. How he ever even got on the radio is beyond me. And now I have THIS song stuck in my head.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2007)

I know I'll catch hell for this......

_Dyermaker_ by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh no no no- we must have fish heads........



It's not as bad as Dead Puppies (God, I hated that song), I'll give it that. I think it just got too much air play.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

WIVES AND LOVERS.

Hey! Little Girl
Comb your hair, fix your makeup
Soon he will open the door
Don't think because there's a ring on your finger
You needn't try anymore

For wives should always be lovers too
Run to his arms the moment he comes home to you
I'm warning you...

Day after day
There are girls at the office
And men will always be men
Don't send him off with your hair still in curlers
You may not see him again

For wives should always be lovers too
Run to his arms the moment he comes home to you
He's almost here...

Hey! Little girl
Better wear something pretty
Something you'd wear to go to the city and
Dim all the lights, pour the wine, start the music
Time to get ready for love
Time to get ready
Time to get ready for love


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 14, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> "The Macarena" and "*Hollaback Girl*" come to mind.



ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! Hollaback girl is the BOMB!!! One of my favs...love it, love it, love it!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> It's not as bad as Dead Puppies (God, I hated that song), I'll give it that. I think it just got too much air play.


Eat. Them. Up. Yum!

But, yes, dead puppies aren't much fun.

-Rusty


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2007)

You want to be annoyed? Worst of all Time: Barbie Girl - Aqua http://www.muvids.com/aqua_videos/barbie_girl.html


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

The ULTIMATE "song that never should have been written" - the Summer of 1968's blight on the radio dial, Richard Harris's "Macarthur Park:



> *Macarthur Park*
> 
> (Written by Jimmy Webb)
> 
> ...


Here's what's posted on Wikipedia about this song:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacArthur_Park_(song)


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a few of my wish list

"Convoy" C.W. McCall
"Disco Duck" Rick Dees
"Free Baby" Will To Power
"Party All the Time" Eddie Murphy
"Chiquitita" Abba
"Muskrat Love" The Captain and Tenille
"Rico Suave" Gerardo


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's another "classic" - "You're Having My Baby, by Paul Anka and Odia Coates:



> *You're Having My Baby Lyrics*
> (Paul ANka, featuring Odia Coates)
> 
> [Paul:]
> ...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

And one more - Wayne Newton's "Daddy, Don't You Walk So Fast":



> *Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast *
> ( Wayne Newton )
> 
> The love between the two of us was dying
> ...



The site I found these lyrics on even had a midi file that plays an instrumental version of this piece of musical crud:

http://users.cis.net/sammy/daddywlk.mid


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

I consider this one of the most effing stupid, retarded, lame songs of all time because of the concept of it  


James Blunt - You're Beautiful


My life is brilliant.

My life is brilliant
My love is pure.
I saw an angel.
Of that I'm sure.
She smiled at me on the subway.
She was with another man.
But I won't lose no sleep on that,
'Cause I've got a plan.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw your face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.

Yes, she caught my eye,
As we walked on by.
She could see from my face that I was,
Fucking high,
And I don't think that I'll see her again,
But we shared a moment that will last 'till the end.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw your face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.

La la la la la la la la la

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
There must be an angel with a smile on her face,
When she thought up that I should be with you.
But it's time to face the truth,
I will never be with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You want to be annoyed? Worst of all Time: Barbie Girl - Aqua http://www.muvids.com/aqua_videos/barbie_girl.html



My oldest daughter plays barbie girl on the computer for my twin daughters- one of them walks around singing it


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter plays barbie girl on the computer for my twin daughters- one of them walks around singing it


That may be grounds for justifiable homicide in some juristictions....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> That may be grounds for justifiable homicide in some juristictions....



It's actually quite cute..... especially when she sings "being plastic, it's so fantastic"


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 15, 2007)

its not a song....but whomever wrote the whistling music that goes with the enzyte commercials....better steer clear of me if I have a walnut crusher in my hands.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 15, 2007)

That godforsaken Bryan Adams Robin Hood song that was like number one for about 120 weeks  I think it's called Everything I do I do it for you. I HATE!!!!!!!!!!! it!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I consider this one of the most effing stupid, retarded, lame songs of all time because of the concept of it
> 
> 
> James Blunt - You're Beautiful
> ...



LOL Caroline I think you might enjoy this then - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjYyRCdvqIE


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on now..that Ticks song is cute..lol

I'm hating that damn Girlfriend song by Avril....


----------



## mimosa (Jul 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Come on now..that Ticks song is cute..lol
> 
> I'm hating that damn Girlfriend song by Avril....



I honestly like the Girlfriend song. That is the only song I like of hers.


----------



## Ash (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't need to be said, but any song by Hinder? So freakin' horrible.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's actually quite cute..... especially when she sings "being plastic, it's so fantastic"



I was at a chinese restaurant/karaoke bar during what appeared to be a birthday party for a 9? year old girl, and she did that song as karaoke. 

Poor girl probably hadn't really paid attention to the lyrics, and didn't comprehend them if she knew them... Everyone else did, and it was just WRONG for someone her age to be singing it. Ewww...

-Rusty


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 15, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I know I'll catch hell for this......
> 
> _Dyermaker_ by Led Zeppelin



You've been sniffing glue, haven't you?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 15, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> I was at a chinese restaurant/karaoke bar during what appeared to be a birthday party for a 9? year old girl, and she did that song as karaoke.
> 
> Poor girl probably hadn't really paid attention to the lyrics, and didn't comprehend them if she knew them... Everyone else did, and it was just WRONG for someone her age to be singing it. Ewww...
> 
> -Rusty


Back when Sandie and I were living in Colorado, we belonged to the local Eagles lodge. Once at Friday Night Karaoke, a little girl (maybe 8 or 9) got up with her grandmother to sing "Me and Mrs. Jones".

It was creepy....


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 15, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> You've been sniffing glue, haven't you?



Well I had to stop since I got on the antibiotics... 

I love Zeppelin. I've had the privilege of seeing Page and Plant live back in '98. _Over The Hills and Far Away _ is one of my all time faves. The Zeppelin library is probably the best out there but to me, _Dyermaker_ is just atrocious.:blink:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Unchained Melody. but every dance band in creation _has_ to play it for the guys who want to rock back and forth in place while they grope their girlfriends.
> Blech.




Well Duh, which would make this the GREATEST slow dancing song ever written. What guy doesn't want to rock back and forth and grope his girl...  

P.S. Let me add anything by James Taylor to this thread. I would rather drive railroad spikes into my forehead than listen to him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL Caroline I think you might enjoy this then -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjYyRCdvqIE




Oh gosh, I did- especially the swimmies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> I was at a chinese restaurant/karaoke bar during what appeared to be a birthday party for a 9? year old girl, and she did that song as karaoke.
> 
> Poor girl probably hadn't really paid attention to the lyrics, and didn't comprehend them if she knew them... Everyone else did, and it was just WRONG for someone her age to be singing it. Ewww...
> 
> -Rusty




The song is a parody, mocking the modern concept of beauty. It seems fitting for a young girl to be singing a song mocking the modern concept of beauty, to me


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The song is a parody, mocking the modern concept of beauty.


o rly?


> Hi Barbie
> Hi Ken!
> Do you wanna go for a ride?
> Sure Ken!
> ...


Soooo yeah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> o rly?
> 
> Soooo yeah.



She doesnt sing the bolded parts you dirty minded men 

and I doubt she understands some of the lyrics- I know I sure don't - cant make out all the words


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

So you'd let your girls sing:


> Make me walk, make me talk, do whatever you please
> I can act like a star, I can beg on my knees


?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> So you'd let your girls sing:
> 
> ?



Gee, you're funny today
Thanks for the parenting lesson


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

Dem's da words.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee, you're funny today
> Thanks for the parenting lesson



It is a dirty song. It may not be in your face nasty..but it's still dirty...and probably uncomfortable for adults to hear a child singing those lyrics


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd find it funny, but that's just me.  Then again, it's not a particularly _good_ dirty song.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah...that'd gross me right the hell out. i'd probably go snatch the mic out of her hand, pick her up and hand her back to her parents like "....we're going to give you a do-over, here."
eesh.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh you want a good dirty song?

SQUEEZE BOX - The Who

Mama's got a squeeze box
She wears on her chest
And when Daddy comes home
He never gets no rest

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

Well the kids don't eat
And the dog can't sleep
There's no escape from the music
In the whole damn street

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

She's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me
Come on and tease me like you do
I'm so in love with you
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night



******************************

And of course they did:

Maryanna With the Shaky Hand
and
Pictures of Lilly
and 
Uncle Ernie

Good dirty songs. LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice tries at least, but Pete still pussied out a little bit. 

there's always Yoko's line "Don't stick your finger in my pie"...
...Ringo and the Beatles doing "Boys" - "Well, I talk about boys
Don't ya know I mean boys
Well, I talk about boys, now
Aaahhh, boys
Well, I talk about boys, now
What a bundle of joy!"

Of course, "My Sharona" is one of the dirtiest songs ever written. Then there's "My Ding-A-Ling"...

King Crimson - "Easy Money":
"Well I argued with the judge but the bastard wouldn't budge
cause they caught me licking *fudge* 
And they never told me once you were a minor"



*Food* for thought, yes?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 16, 2007)

If you wanna talk about dirty songs, does it get any dirtier than _Strokin'_ by Clarence Carter?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 16, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> It makes me want to cut out her daughter's eyes with an ice cream scoop and leave them on her pillow, so she finds them in the morning, at which point that "sirrah sirrah" song will play ominously from a hidden music box.




bahahaha

too funny


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 16, 2007)

The "Barbie Girl" discussion reminds me of that episode of _Arrested Development_ where Michael and Maeby sing "Afternoon Delight."

My personal choice for "music which must be destroyed" is the entirety of Tim McGraw's new album, which has been in heavy rotation for the past six months at the store where I work.

One, two, three, like a bird I sing
And I'll _fucking snap_ if you don't stop this thing...


----------



## mimosa (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like we need another thread for all the dirty songs we are posting.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> My personal choice for "music which must be destroyed" is the entirety of Tim McGraw's new album, which has been in heavy rotation for the past six months at the store where I work.
> 
> One, two, three, like a bird I sing
> And I'll _fucking snap_ if you don't stop this thing...



Okay, I'm with you on this one, though it pains me to do so. I'm generally a Tim fan, and a fan of children singing, but man-oh-man, does that song annoy me.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 16, 2007)

"Crimson and Clover" and pretty much anything by The Doors and Rihanna

Edit: Oh yeah, Aesop Rock's "Daylight" because of the douchebag "sensitive guy" bullshit he pulls as he takes a shot at Nas and AZ 

"Life's not a bitch life is a beautiful woman/Your only call her a bitch because she won't let you get that pussy/Maybe she didn't feel y'all shared any similar interests/Or maybe you're just an asshole who couldn't sweet talk the princess"


Aesop Rock, I listened to _Illmatic_, I made _Illmatic _my soundtrack to midnight roadtrips to NYC, _Illmatic _was a favorite album of mine, _Labor_ you're no _Illmatic_


----------



## mimosa (Jul 16, 2007)

Annoying Song #2: I'm too Sexy, Right Said Fred 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 16, 2007)

This song is just ridiculous..sorry to all you George Harrison fans but this song drives me nuts..

I got my mind set on you

I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 

But it's gonna take money, 
A whole lot of spending money. 
It's gonna take plenty of money, 
To do it right, child. 
It's gonna take time, 
A whole lot of precious time. 
It's gonna take patience and time, 
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, 
To do it right! 

I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 

And this time, I know it's real, 
The feelings that I feel. 
I know if I put my mind to it, 
I know that I really can do it. 

I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 
I got my mind set on you! 

But it's gonna take money, 
A whole lot of spending money. 
It's gonna take plenty of money, 
To do it right, child. 
It's gonna take time, 
A whole lot of precious time. 
It's gonna take patience and time, 
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, 
To do it right! 


I mean pure genius to repeat yourself over and over and over..I think I once counted that he says "I got my mind set on you" 26 times..LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

This song is just six words long...

Don't worry, Weird Al handled the mockery.  Besides, don't blame George - he didn't write it!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Sounds like we need another thread for all the dirty songs we are posting.


I like the way you think.  I've always wanted to make a CD-R of a bunch of raunchy songs.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2007)

Well this should show my age a bit- I was 15 (1996) when it came out and did not understand the craze. I was shocked to find out they are still around and have a huge following. I cannot grasp as to why....

MMM Bop/Hanson



> You have so many relationships in this life,
> But only one or two will last.
> You go through all the pain and strife,
> Then you turn your back and they're gone so fast.
> ...


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 16, 2007)

As a young girl I was severely traumatized by "It's a Small World After All ... It's a Small World After All ..." and sometimes I still have flashbacks and wake in the middle of the night screaming.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Kareda said:


> Well this should show my age a bit- I was 15 (1996) when it came out and did not understand the craze. I was shocked to find out they are still around and have a huge following. I cannot grasp as to why....


They were cute and made teenage girls want to get busy with them.

Forget the music as long as the singer looks good, right?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> This song is just ridiculous..sorry to all you George Harrison fans but this song drives me nuts..
> 
> I got my mind set on you



Aaaahahahaha..... I hate this song, too. 


Side note: I would like this thread almost as much as I like chocolate if people didn't post the entire lyrics. Takes too long to scroll down the page, and I don't need more than a couple of lines of lyrics, if that, to remind me of how much a song sucks.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> WIVES AND LOVERS.
> 
> Hey! Little Girl
> Comb your hair, fix your makeup
> ...



Depends on who's singing it Jack Jones? or Sinatra?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

re: dirty songs.

"Pearl Necklace" - ZZ Top



> She was gettin' bombed,
> And *I was gettin' blown away*,
> And she *held it in her hand*
> And this is what she had to say:
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> re: dirty songs.
> 
> "Pearl Necklace" - ZZ Top



You can get a pearl necklace just for holding it in your hand? 
Jeez, I have SOOOOO much to learn :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, the lyrics are a bit repetitive, and the song fades out, all suggesting that she doesn't quite get satisfied...


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> WIVES AND LOVERS.
> 
> Hey! Little Girl
> Comb your hair, fix your makeup
> ...



Yeah. You just get this image of a woman in a cocktail dress joylessly punching the clock, snuffing out her cigarette. "Well, I gotta go get ready for love (HACK)."


----------



## witchysbbw (Jul 18, 2007)

the song I hate most in all the world is 

Music Box Dancer by who the heck knows

no words, it is an instrumental :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

witchysbbw said:


> the song I hate most in all the world is
> 
> Music Box Dancer by who the heck knows
> 
> no words, it is an instrumental :shocked:




LOL- I love that song :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

*can't help it*


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Jul 18, 2007)

This just may be the cheesiest song ever written.

Enjoy...... If you dare.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAfu2MBYEew


----------



## mimosa (Jul 18, 2007)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> This just may be the cheesiest song ever written.
> 
> Enjoy...... If you dare.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAfu2MBYEew



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jul 21, 2007)

I hate nearly all songs that are played way too often in the radio. But 80ies Hits I hate in geral.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 20, 2007)

witchysbbw said:


> Music Box Dancer by who the heck knows



Frank Mills.

He's still touring...but I'm always busy on those nights. Always.



I'm a real snob about lyrics, so many songs get switched off the instant I recognize them on the radio. One that has bugged me for ages, however, is Rod Stewart's "Maggie Mae":

"...you laughed at all of my jokes
my love you didn't need to coax..."


Good god. (uttered in Henry Fonda's "On Golden Pond" character's voice)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always found Disco Duck annoying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97RjuC9YeXg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2007)

Anything overplayed on the radio,ie; Stairway To Heaven by Led Zep & New Kid In Town by The Eagles.
I know these are older examples but, you get the gist.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2007)

Gee, Achy Breaky Heart- I live in the south and dear gawd, it was played loudly and many times....over and over and over....way too loud with stupid people singing to it...dancing to it.It was enough to make me want to run over Billy Ray Cyrus in a huge shit-stomping redneck truck while singing that damn song


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

Where I work, they play a channel of XM Radio over the PA that plays soft rock. And at least once a day, they play "I Hope You Dance". To make it more tolerable, every time I hear it I change the lyrics in my mind to "I Peed My Pants".


----------



## Canonista (Sep 21, 2007)

What happens when a rock band gets influenced by a funeral dirge. I cannot change the station fast enough when it comes on. Worse yet, the local classic rock station plays it several times a day. 



> Lunatic Fringe
> from the Red Rider LP "As Far As Siam"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 21, 2007)

Delilah by whattheirfucksinwhiteshirts or whatever

God it makes me wanna gouge out my eyes with a spork!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh...and I love Hinder...kthnxbai


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 25, 2007)

FREE BIRD

God, I hate that song.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok I _know_ she's a fellow Saskatoonian but hate hate HATE Joni Mitchell's _Big Yellow Taxi_. I don't know why, just always have... even more so when Counting Crows re-released it. 

Ech.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 25, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Where I work, they play a channel of XM Radio over the PA that plays soft rock. And at least once a day, they play "I Hope You Dance". To make it more tolerable, every time I hear it I change the lyrics in my mind to "I Peed My Pants".



LOL, I've never liked that song either. I will employ that technique.

I can't stand the song "Hey There Delilah" by the Plain White Ts. What makes it worse is that a spoof was made to turn it into an ode to a female body part...Wait for it...Hey There Vagina. Now whenever I hear the horrible original I hear the wretched remake.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

this one. any kid who's had to listen to their 89 year old grandma talk about how she wants some bling from your grandpa for their anniversary should know what i'm talking about.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

Kareda said:


> Well this should show my age a bit- I was 15 (1996) when it came out and did not understand the craze. I was shocked to find out they are still around and have a huge following. I cannot grasp as to why....
> 
> MMM Bop/Hanson



aaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha. YOU were shocked?!?! i'm doing promotions and marketing for the house of blues right now and i had the absolute HONOR of working the meet and greet last week for their show.

... to say they are still around and have a huge following is almost an understatement. they basically have the exact same following as the month after they released that awful, awful song ... except instead of being teeny boppers, they are now full grown psychotic women, completely capable of tackling me to the ground in order to get to taylor hanson.

i have proof. this tour they're on now is called 'the walk' tour ... it's basically a charity thing they're doing for shoes for kids in africa. pretty cool, to be honest ... and they're actually really cool and down to earth guys. but i digress.

so before every show, in every city ... they go on this mile walk with a select group of fans... where the hansons ENCOURAGED all walking participants to TAKE OFF THEIR SHOES.

on EUCLID AVENUE. 

AND WALK AROUND.

anyways. the craziness continued, mostly with aforementioned fully grown women swarming their way to each hanson during the walk. i was by taylor (the middle one) at the beginning of things, but quickly dropped my post the second i saw a group of girls pushing their way towards us. yes, i'll admit it, i simply walked away. my boss jane saw the swarm head toward us and was able to turn around with the camera in time to catch this gem:








that's basically disbelief, right there.

i will not sacrifice my body for you hanson, i will not.

p.s. - if you look close enough, you will, indeed, notice a shoeless taylor. and also a well-behaved fan with only socks on next to me. actually, she was probably on her way to zac. nevermind.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> this one. any kid who's had to listen to their 89 year old grandma talk about how she wants some bling from your grandpa for their anniversary should know what i'm talking about.



I can enjoy that song if I'm in the right state of mind and have the mental strength to block out thoughts of Michael Musto or any of the other panelists using the term on one of E!/VH1's forced nostalgia shows.

Plus in what's supposed to be a Cash Money showcase Juvenile drops the most obviously phoned in verse of all time.



> I'm a 1999 driver
> I'm a uptown third ward magnolia T.C. driver
> Ol ignorant ass always stunting
> Big ballin ass nigga you can see him when he comin
> ...


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 25, 2007)

I know it's not just one song, but I'm pretty sure people will agree that we'd all be better off if the whole Backstreet Boys/Britney/Christina/*NSYNC thing never happened. It's bad enough when the original artists are crap, but when they each have a hundred knockoffs that sound even worse, it becomes sheer hell. 

Oh, and another video for the James Blunt fans here. I have to give the guys who made the video credit, it looks like they put quite some time into it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgfpJWUYgbg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2007)

OK....I seriously had to pee after watching that video. Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....deep breath.....ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


*been up for almost 24 hours...bear with me*


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2007)

Anything by Lawrence Welk, especially "Chicken Dance".


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey There Delilah.

I. HATE. IT.

I have heard it (and I kid you not) EVERYDAY for the past month. I cant get away from it! I go into work ( we have a radio on in there 24/7 for the dogs) and it comes on. I get into my car and switch on the radio and its already playing! I turn on the tv and the Plain White T's are performing it!

I HATE IT! Delilah shouldve just offed herself!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2007)

imfree said:


> Anything by Lawrence Welk, especially "Chicken Dance".



Isn't Lawrence Welk dead already???????:doh: 
If he isn't, I want to shove that damn bubble machine up his......


----------



## alienlanes (Sep 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> this one. any kid who's had to listen to their 89 year old grandma talk about how she wants some bling from your grandpa for their anniversary should know what i'm talking about.





Wild Zero said:


> I can enjoy that song if I'm in the right state of mind and have the mental strength to block out thoughts of Michael Musto or any of the other panelists using the term on one of E!/VH1's forced nostalgia shows.
> 
> Plus in what's supposed to be a Cash Money showcase Juvenile drops the most obviously phoned in verse of all time.



Pshaw. You two are just jealous 'cause B.G. got the price of a mansion 'round his neck and wrist.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

oh i'm not even going to act like i don't say the rest of the chorus under my breath whenever someone says the word 'bling' around me.


my soft spot for all things cash money goes back to discovering mia x in high school.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Isn't Lawrence Welk dead already???????:doh:
> If he isn't, I want to shove that damn bubble machine up his......


 
Welk died around 1990. PBS started a "new" series by splicing generic intro's from old shows to the beginning of newer performances by the old crew.
They also splice performances from widely different periods into a show so you get to see old B&W, 60's, 70's, 80's in the same episode. Looks weird, but Mom likes it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiny Happy People.

I hate, hate, *HATE *that song. Just even remembering it makes me feel violent and irritable.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 12, 2007)

the macarena. that might have already been posted but it still sucks.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> the macarena. that might have already been posted but it still sucks.



This.

I have two nominations: I don't necessarily wish to wipe them from the face of the earth, but good god they're lame:
"We Built This City" - Jefferson Starship (though definitely has comical value)
"Emotional Rescue" - The Rolling Stones (I'm a big time Stones fan, but Mick what were you thinking? They sound so Un-Stoneslike in this one. Still, it's strangely catchy).


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 13, 2007)

I think this song and this song hit on all eight cylinders of lame.

We get it, you thought Joy Division was awesome 


Another song I really can't stand:Young Black Teenagers-Tap the Bottle


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I think this song and this song hit on all eight cylinders of lame.
> 
> We get it, you thought Joy Division was awesome
> 
> ...



That second one kind of sounds like the band wishes they were Interpol, at least to me.
Haha, ooh I've got a good one. Basically you can take any one-hit wonder song from the mid-90's, but does anyone remember "How Bizarre" by OMC? Holy crap I hate that song. If you don't remember it, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 13, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> That second one kind of sounds like the band wishes they were Interpol, at least to me.
> Haha, ooh I've got a good one. Basically you can take any one-hit wonder song from the mid-90's, but does anyone remember "How Bizarre" by OMC? Holy crap I hate that song. If you don't remember it, consider yourself lucky.



I really hated that song, probably because it sounded like it should have been a commercial rather than a single getting radio play.

Which reminds me of another song I hated, Santana ft. Rob Thomas-Smooth I hate Rob Thomas' voice and the fact that it tries to go for the whole vaguely Latin sound only makes it sound like a Taco Bell jingle.

4th meal goes down so SMOOTH


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I really hated that song, probably because it sounded like it should have been a commercial rather than a single getting radio play.
> 
> Which reminds me of another song I hated, Santana ft. Rob Thomas-Smooth I hate Rob Thomas' voice and the fact that it tries to go for the whole vaguely Latin sound only makes it sound like a Taco Bell jingle.
> 
> 4th meal goes down so SMOOTH



Hahahaha! Spot on man.

Mmmm...Taco Bell. The mecca of cheap "mexican" food.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 13, 2007)

hey! "How Bizarre" is awesome! Everytime I look around!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 13, 2007)

Wonderful Tonight by Eric Clapton........any time I have heard it I thought, jesus, is he going to now tell us that she headed into the bathroom for a tissue?..lol..I don't know, that song just gets on my nerves.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Wonderful Tonight by Eric Clapton........any time I have heard it I thought, jesus, is he going to now tell us that she headed into the bathroom for a tissue?..lol..I don't know, that song just gets on my nerves.




I feel ya on this....I also can't stand "Lady in Red". I just want to bitch slap that whiny man singing it......


----------



## mossystate (Oct 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel ya on this....I also can't stand "Lady in Red". I just want to bitch slap that whiny man singing it......



Yesssssss!!!...*L*...that whispered ..." cheek to cheek "...

ok..for a third..hows about...I Would Do Anything For Love ( but I won't do that )...I mean, if a man won't get off the floor at 3AM and go on a meth run for me...do I REALLY want him????


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 14, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> hey! "How Bizarre" is awesome! Everytime I look around!



You are dead to me.

Haha, just kidding.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yesssssss!!!...*L*...that whispered ..." cheek to cheek "...
> 
> ok..for a third..hows about...I Would Do Anything For Love ( but I won't do that )...I mean, if a man won't get off the floor at 3AM and go on a meth run for me...do I REALLY want him????




I only thought I didn't like that song until.......that "Objects in the Rearview Mirror are always closer than they appear" song. OMG....was someone desperate for material :doh:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 15, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I think this song and this song hit on all eight cylinders of lame.
> 
> We get it, you thought Joy Division was awesome
> 
> ...


I got more of a Bauhaus vibe from the 2nd one. First two--not great, not horrible. Third--doesn't distinguish itself in any way from any of the other million-six rap songs that sound exactly the same.

But I feel you on the Sanata/Rob Thomas one. For sure.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 15, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> The ULTIMATE "song that never should have been written" - the Summer of 1968's blight on the radio dial, Richard Harris's "Macarthur Park:
> 
> 
> Here's what's posted on Wikipedia about this song:
> ...



OMG I so hate Macarthur Park!!!! I would rather listen to "barbie girl" 1 million times than Macarthur Park once.

Tried to rep you but could not


----------



## fasteddie1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I hate that song!

I have my own set of lyrics...

Oh I shacked up with this floozy,
Think her name
Was Marie.
Now my wife booted me out the door,
And it burns like fire
When I pee!

Cause Lynrd Skynrd is so
Lame!
All their songs they sound the
Same!
And all their fans they have no
Brain!


----------

